# Flounder 10/21/09



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

We got 8 last night. That is actually our best night ever. [We must be finally learning something.] 



Last night was also another 1st. I fell out of the boat in water up to my armpits. HaHa



Killed my cell phone. 



No pix's due to the fish getting devided up before we got home......+ I didn't have the camera with me.



They were all 14in to 18in.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Congrats on the fish!!!


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

good job on the fish and i hope you got insurance on your phone


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

All the insurance people want to know if it had water damage. That is always the first question. If so, usually you get to pay for it. There is some sort of a moisture indicator in phones nowadays. Assurion is not fun to play with.

I keep my phone in waterproof box. $5 at walmart!

If the wind will ever lay down, I plan on going gigging again. Weather sux lately.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for the post and heads up. Maybe they are starting to move. Gene


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Bought a new phone today.



I'm kinda use to the old original one. I hate change!



I got one this morning and took it back this afternoon and exchanged, along with MORE money for another one.



I think they have Weirdo Geeks designing this crap.



I just want a cell phone.....Not a office and whats wrong with a plain old phone ring?



Did I mention I hate change?





:reallycrying


----------



## flats stalker (Oct 2, 2007)

i hear ya,i went last year and bought one of the samsung instincts and hated that thing,went and recently got the lotus which actually feels like a phone.but damn phones are exspensive.o yea,good giiging,cant wait till i can get out there.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Glad to hear somebodys getting some the water over here looks like Yohoo Mobile River created today so it might clear up by mid Nov.

Shark I had a first about 3 week ago Ship wave knocked me out of to boat luckily it was only nut deep and my phone survived. Washed my boat up on beach luckily the neext 4or 5 roller helped me get it off. Sure screwed up the water on that beach A first in 20 yrs


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

My brother just sent these pix's to me.



This is minus 3 Flounder and 1 Mullet that Ed took.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *angus_cow_doctor (10/22/2009)*All the insurance people want to know if it had water damage. That is always the first question. If so, usually you get to pay for it. There is some sort of a moisture indicator in phones nowadays. Assurion is not fun to play with.


Thats why you just say you "lost" it. Don't know where you "lost" it....then its covered under insurance


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice hall!! That Mullet looks like a sub!


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

I aint buying that you hate change. Example......."My new flounder boat"


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice catch! :clap

Where you using the new flounder boat or is it still being finished?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

New boat is not near done.



There is more pipe bending and welding to do, paint, wiring, etc,etc



The "Famous" question that everyone ask's when your building a boat is....



"When will is be done?"



The answer is "When it's finished."


----------

